# Exercise in pregnancy



## helenO (Sep 22, 2006)

A light hearted look at this in a short article in the Guardian:
http://www.guardian.co.uk/g2/story/0,,2100671,00.html

I have to admit when I saw this I had a classic moment of, oh god she's not pg too!  Even journalists can't escape my pregnancy envy 

/links


----------

